# Ihs west midlands branch breeders meeting



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

The west midlands ihs annual breeders meeting is going ahead, (not at the advertised venue) contary to malicious gossip the west midlands branch has not folded *please do not send any payment for tables to the former organiser as he is no longer anything to do with either the west midlands branch or the IHS, *Anyone who has already booked tables, or would like to book tables or require information please contact


*RICHARD BROOK*
*01274548342*

We have a new venue and will be holding the breeders meeting on the same day sunday november 14th 2010.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

For anyone wanting fuller information on what has occurred, please click on link below. 

Yet another has turned. One has to wonder what they are turning away from, and Brian has been faithful to the IHS for so many years now, like others gone before him. 

This reminds me a bit of a reptile forum that was huge, and now has but a handful of members due to the people at the helm and their way of knowing best and sticking to it. I guess some never learn or see what's in front of their eyes.

Brian if you are reading this, all the best for the future.  You were always nice to me, unlike some others, one in particular. 

Mo. 

Welcome to The International Herpetological Society

PS Talk of linking to competitors?????????? Surely that is so wrong. What happened to *"united we stand"*. No wonder the hobby is the way it is with a divide of them and us. Down right disgraceful in my view, but not at all surprised. I had hoped for more given time, but feel silly now.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

The IHS just seem to want the monopoly.

Seems they have thrown their toys out of the pram.

Brian is organising shows, but they are not illegal and are under the banner of another organisation.

After reading the statement from the IHS, I don't blame Brian for contemplating legal action. 

I just don't understand why people from within the hobby can't play nice, don't we have enough with outsiders being against us.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

bev336 said:


> The IHS just seem to want the monopoly.
> 
> Seems they have thrown their toys out of the pram.
> 
> ...


Hi Bev. 

The IHS head quarters appears to be down to just 3 committee members now. Says it all really. Very slowly a once great Society is being ripped open at the very heart and not much is left today.  I'm glad some greats are not around to see this Society being destroyed. 

One person reminds me of Gordon Brown. Say no more. 

Mo.


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

there is alot more to this than can be said on a public forum due to legal implications, in no way has this been a witch hunt as the previous two replies indicate, i think that the actions of the main IHS committee will be understood when the complete truth can be published, there are 11 central committee members not 3!!! as i stated please contact richard brook on the above number, i think this thread needs to be locked please Mr/Mrs moderator as it was intended as imformation, not a platform for mud slinging


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Dave,

The way the statement reads is asking for a unfavourable reaction. 

This part especially...........

*Shortly after this meeting it came to the attention of the officers of the society, that Brian Davies had divulged information from this meeting to a competing organisation.*  *Quite obviously* *this totally unacceptable betrayal of the societies best interests, admitted by an unrepentant Brian Davies, led to the immediate necessity to remove him from both the committee and the society.* 
*In addition, he will be therefore unable to organise or attend I.H.S. events.*

That as it stands it comes over as very petty. It would have been far more acceptable if it read...........the leaking of information plus other matters unable to be disclosed at this time due to legal implications for example.

I have just read the above to someone else who has just gone into one. 

An Officer, *"an Officer*". Who the hell do they think they are?????? I'm on the Committee and I've got a badge. Talk about taking the pee. That is the ultimate pee take. I have stopped listening at this point as they are quite worked up over that wording. 

Guess it's not just me

Could I respectfully suggest that a consultation with someone better able to write the above might be more prudent in the future, and yes I am sure there will be more afoot, just judging from the present trend.

Mo.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Maureen Collinson said:


> Hi Bev.
> 
> The IHS head quarters appears to be down to just 3 committee members now. Says it all really. Very slowly a once great Society is being ripped open at the very heart and not much is left today.  I'm glad some greats are not around to see this Society being destroyed.
> 
> ...


Sorry, don't agree, IHS are excellent, great club, great shows, great people, and great for the future of our hobby.


----------



## eurokeeper (Nov 3, 2009)

Pete Q said:


> Sorry, don't agree, IHS are excellent, great club, great shows, great people, and great for the future of our hobby.


maybe once but not so sure now


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

and people wonder why in thirty years of keeping i have never once joined an organization and never will


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Pete Q said:


> Sorry, don't agree, IHS are excellent, great club, great shows, great people, and great for the future of our hobby.


Got to say I'm with you Pete on this one. A society I will continue to support.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> and people wonder why in thirty years of keeping i have never once joined an organization and never will


Do people wonder why ? it's funny how we can all see things so different, I've kept reptiles for 35 years and will always support the IHS.

Taking out any personal stuff, it's a good job they have been around in times of the dark days of the hobby.


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

Pete Q said:


> Do people wonder why ? it's funny how we can all see things so different, I've kept reptiles for 35 years and will always support the IHS.
> 
> Taking out any personal stuff, it's a good job they have been around in times of the dark days of the hobby.


Cheers for that pete, what a lot of the people on these forums don't realise is that back in 2000/1 when the anti's had a big hit at reptile shows, the I.H.S. and Norwich were the only 2 societys to carry on running shows for quite a while and I feel sure that if it wasn't for all the work we did then and now with the help of C.N. and the F.B.H. there would be no shows at all now.??


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

So are you guys saying that without shows and groups like the IHS (and no I'm not slagging them off) that the hobby wouldnt exist?

Seems a laughable conclusion to me!


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> So are you guys saying that without shows and groups like the IHS (and no I'm not slagging them off) that the hobby wouldnt exist?
> 
> Seems a laughable conclusion to me!


 No, if you read what I posted i Said there would proberbly be no shows


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> So are you guys saying that without shows and groups like the IHS (and no I'm not slagging them off) that the hobby wouldnt exist?
> 
> Seems a laughable conclusion to me!


Not saying that either, I'm sure petshops would of kept the hobby ticking over a little, and now the internet more so, but I'll sick my neck out and say the reptile shows would have gone years ago without the IHS and others that have had the balls to take on the antis.

These people have showen no fear, had to be tuff, not given up, and fought to keep going what I think is a very important part of the hobby.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Richard B said:


> Cheers for that pete, what a lot of the people on these forums don't realise is that back in 2000/1 when the anti's had a big hit at reptile shows, the I.H.S. and Norwich were the only 2 societys to carry on running shows for quite a while and I feel sure that if it wasn't for all the work we did then and now with the help of C.N. and the F.B.H. there would be no shows at all now.??


I remember those days very well, the other clubs fought really hard to keep their shows going, but the antis fought really hard to, lies and threats put an end to most shows at that time.

Now able to bounce back, some clubs have not only learn't how to fight back but also have learned many lessons thanks to the IHS and others involed in this continued fight.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Richard B said:


> Cheers for that pete, what a lot of the people on these forums don't realise is that back in 2000/1 when the anti's had a big hit at reptile shows, the I.H.S. and Norwich were the only 2 societys to carry on running shows for quite a while and I feel sure that


Perhaps if we pause for a moment and go back to the early nineties..............................................we then had a very stuborn IHS who knew best and would not listen when sick/problem reptiles were on show and bad habits were running amock. Reported incidents were ignored. I seriously believe that this helped in bringing the "anti's out in force against the hobby, so visual were the wrong doings, but nobody with any say had any interest in putting to rights the wrongs.

It is fact that many other shows stopped running, but *lets not forget* that many of thse shows were run by IHS branches throughout the Country, and these as I recall did not recieve help from the mann IHS branch, and in fact this is when the FBH come into force with the first IHS Herne Bay branch show being cancelled. I was a part of this one and remember well the money already paid for all tables being handed over to the newly formed FBH as fighting fund money. It did not go to the IHS that the show was a branch of. Why not????????????? Please don't bother answering that one. 

The FBH stood out on it's own back then with a once again IHS remaining stuborn and refusing to unite, as they, as usual, knew best. Only when the chips came so far down for the Hobby, have the IHS joined as a fighting team. 

Have people got such short memories that they forget how long one had to wait to be accepted at a IHS show with a FBH membership? Affliation of both is still in it's early years.

I do however agree with you in part Richard in that if it wasn't for all the work the FBH did then and now with the help of the C.N. and the IHS* now *there would possible be no shows at all.?? It however took too long for the IHS to make the right and way overdue move. 

I guess that is the past and thankfully you are all working now together, but until those bad memories fade from *"sight"* there will always be those of us that remember the situation as it once was.

Maureen.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

oakelm said:


> A society I will continue to support.


It is only right that you do oakelm. They are *now* a part of a fighting united team after all. They may struggle to win back the *many once loyal *members they had, but actions like this one bring them ever closer thank heavens.

Mo.


----------



## red foot marg (Feb 19, 2008)

Maureen Collinson said:


> For anyone wanting fuller information on what has occurred, please click on link below.
> 
> Yet another has turned. One has to wonder what they are turning away from, and Brian has been faithful to the IHS for so many years now, like others gone before him.
> 
> ...


 have you thought of joining the goverment !!, there good at talking s...t!!, them and us indead !!! so glad im not a member you sound a right lot :lol2:


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

red foot marg said:


> have you thought of joining the goverment !!, there good at talking s...t!!, them and us indead !!! so glad im not a member you sound a right lot :lol2:


I have to agree with you re some of the above marg. :lol2: 
Having said that, from what I hear about the Tortoise keepers, you might possibly be better placed than me for joining. :whistling2:

Mo. :2thumb:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Personally I think you all know what your doing and have done great things past and present for our cause!, so if you all stood back and thought about uniting and collaborating with one another we could have shows all over the country! ran correctly! and legally! and Sod the antis,

*so stop all the bickering and snide remarks and have a group* :grouphug:
or is this to much to ask?.:lol2:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

tonkaz0 said:


> Personally I think you all know what your doing and have done great things past and present for our cause!, so if you all stood back and thought about uniting and collaborating with one another we could have shows all over the country! ran correctly! and legally! and Sod the antis,
> 
> *so stop all the bickering and snide remarks and have a group* :grouphug:
> or is this to much to ask?.:lol2:


Well said, who cares about the past, look to the future.
But for one or two who always look for a fight, I think most of us want to unit.


----------

